# BCS: ured/ofis



## Orlin

Zdravo svima! Ovde u postu br. 4 ima primera s rečju _ured_ u značenju eng. _office_, i, pošto je bosanski forumaš postavio primer, definitivno se koristi u bosanskom, a HJP isto navodi ovu reč.
Pitam:
1. Koristi li se reč _ured_ u srpskom?
2. Da li je u bilo kom BCS standardu prihvaćen anglicizam _ofis_? Ako nije standardna reč, da li je ipak razumljiva? Pitam pošto je kod nas u Bugarskoj ne samo sasvim prihvaćena reč _офис_, nego je i ona najuobičajenija varijanta u savremenom jeziku, prosto mi je prva reč koja pada na pamet.
Hvala unapred!


----------



## PhilipPirrip

Mislim da se u srpskom "ured" ne koristi. Bilo bi kancelarija, kabinet, biro.
Riječ "ofis" je izričito žargonska, nisam je nikad, na primjer, vidio napisanu.


----------



## VelikiMag

_Ured_ se ne koristi u srpskom, a sumnjam da bi neko ko nije barem malo upućen u hrvatski jezik i znao šta to znači.
Takođe, ne može se reći _ofis_ umjesto _kancelarija_. Jedina stvar koju zovu _ofis_ je Mikrosoftov paket _Microsoft Office_, pa tako možeš čuti na primjer: Uradio sam projekat u ofisu (mada ako je napisano, jedino pravilno bi bilo _u Office-u_).


----------



## DenisBiH

Koliko vidim listajući po rječniku, ni kod nas _ofis_ nije u standardnom jeziku. Pretpostavljam da bi neko ko govori engleski razumio, za ostale ne znam. Kako je VelikiMag rekao, _ofis_ bi vjerovatno i kod nas prvenstveno bilo shvaćeno kao MS Office.


----------



## Duya

Ja sam čuo tu i tamo _ofis__, _ali više kao neku internu šalu u firmi, na primer nad neko ima kancelarijicu od 4 kvadrata. Neko bi morao da bude jako pokondiren (a la _ivent, stajling, brend, printati_itd.) da bi to koristio zaozbiljno.


----------



## DenisBiH

Duya said:


> Ja sam čuo tu i tamo _ofis__, _ali više kao neku internu šalu u firmi, na primer nad neko ima kancelarijicu od 4 kvadrata. Neko bi morao da bude jako pokondiren (a la _ivent, stajling, brend, printati_itd.) da bi to koristio zaozbiljno.



Meni je i _brend _i _printati _ok, _printati _možda koristim i češće od _štampati_.


----------



## Милан

Vala ja mislim da se ured koristi u srpskom. Nađoh na našoj srpskoj vikipediji Национални уред за извиђање САД, Уред за стратешке услуге, статистички уред itd.


----------



## Duya

E kad si našo na srpskoj Vikipediji... 

Hoću da kažem, srpska Vikipedija baš i nema reputaciju visoke pouzdanosti, a posebno ne što se tiče kvaliteta prevoda i transkripcije. U svim gorenavedenim institucijama, standardni srpski termin bi glasio _služba_ ili _agencija._ Da se razumijemo, ne treba niko progoniti ni riječ _ured_, ali ona se prosto ne koristi u svakodnevnom, a pogotovo ne zvaničnom jeziku.


----------



## DenisBiH

Moram se malo vratiti na ovo _ured _vs. _kancelarija_. Ne mogu tvrditi da je isto za ostale koji govore bosanski, ali meni je _kancelarija _manje-više samo prostorija/soba sa radnim stolom itd. S druge strane _ured _uglavnom koristim u više apstraktnom značenju, ali ne nužno samo u značenju _agencija/služba/predstavništvo_ itd. (_Ured visokog predstavnika_) već i u značenju zgrade/skupa prostorija gdje je takvo nešto locirano. Ne bi mi bilo čudno reći:

_Kancelarija gospodina Smitha se nalazi u Facebookovom uredu na Titovoj._

E sad, možda nije toliko jasno razgraničeno, pa mi se desi i da poneki put upotrijebim te dvije riječi suprotno ovome gore, ali ta neka razlika u konkretnosti/apstraktnosti i širini definitivno mislim da za mene postoji. Recimo, ovo mi ima smisla, a ovdje bih prije upotrijebio _Googleov ured_.

Eh da, _biro_ me prvenstveno asocira na biro za nezaposlene.


----------



## yael*

Ja bih rekla da se u Srbiji _kancelarija_ koristi u oba slučaja, npr. _Kancelarija za evropske integracije_ kao i _počeli u kancelariji od 19 kvadrata_. _Ured_ se zaista vrlo retko koristi i tada samo u apstraktnom značenju, kao sinonim za _služba_.


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> Ne bi mi bilo čudno reći:
> 
> _Kancelarija gospodina Smitha se nalazi u Facebookovom uredu na Titovoj.
> _


Kancelarija gospodina Smita se nalazi u _Fejsbukovom predstavništvu _u Titovoj... (kod nas je to bila _Druga Tita_)


> E sad, možda nije toliko jasno razgraničeno, pa mi se desi i da poneki put upotrijebim te dvije riječi suprotno ovome gore, ali ta neka razlika u konkretnosti/apstraktnosti i širini definitivno mislim da za mene postoji. Recimo, ovo mi ima smisla, a ovdje bih prije upotrijebio _Googleov ured_.


... a ovde bi kod nas bilo _Guglovo _predstavništvo...

A vratih se na ovaj topic, jer danas pročitah ovaj članak. Mislim da je interesantan.


----------



## DenisBiH

Al' nije _ured _i _predstavništvo _ista stvar meni se čini, barem za mene (ne mogu govoriti za druge). _Predstavništvo _mi više vuče na neki ured specijaliziran za marketing, prodaju, podršku itd. S druge strane _ured _mi je malo šireg značenja, može recimo sadržavati i aktivnosti poput upravljanja predstavništvima, nadzora i provođenja stručne obuke, razvoja i implementacije strateških inicijativa na nivou neke zemlje/regiona itd.

Mejks sens or no mejks sens?  Možda previše cjepidlačim.

Inače, bila? Nema više ulice Druga Tita kod vas?


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> Al' nije _ured _i _predstavništvo _ista stvar meni se čini, barem za mene (ne mogu govoriti za druge). _Predstavništvo _mi više vuče na neki ured specijaliziran za marketing, prodaju, podršku itd. S druge strane _ured _mi je malo šireg značenja, može recimo sadržavati i aktivnosti poput upravljanja predstavništvima, nadzora i provođenja stručne obuke, razvoja i implementacije strateških inicijativa na nivou neke zemlje/regiona itd.
> 
> Mejks sens or no mejks sens?  Možda previše cjepidlačim.


Ne, ne cepidlačiš. It wud mejk sens, ali ja mislim da u ovom slučaju (mislim kad su u pitanju multinational) kod nas ipak koristi predstavništvo ili filijala. Možda i nešto treće, što mi sad ne pada na pamet, ali ured ne. Možda, jednostavno, kancelarija.... gugla i fejsbuka...  Ne znam da li si pogledao članak, transkripcija je veliki problem. 



> Inače, bila? Nema više ulice Druga Tita kod vas?


Tako je - nema više (a u Sarajevu je, ako ne grešim samo jedan deo zadržao ime)... osim što mi, koji se sećamo starog imena, i dalje ga koristimo... A tad nije u Titovoj, nego u Druga Tita... Npr., živim u Druga Tita, na raskršću Druga Tita i Njegoševe (valjda je Njegoš još tamo).


----------



## yael*

Jeste bio off-topic (i izvinjavam se), al' moram da se ispravim: nije Druga Tita, nego Maršala Tita, kaže se: živim u Maršala Tita...


----------

